# Is it cheaper living in Australia?



## Honeychild (Jul 16, 2009)

Hiya i am thinking about moving to Australia but wondered if it was cheaper to live there then in the UK or more expensive?
helpful advice welcomed
Thanks 

If there is someone on here that has made the move recently that could give cost break downs in relation to salary, shopping, utilities etc....


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Sydney*

Hello

If you want to move to places like Sydney And Melbourne then i don't think it is a good idea. Because they are on the par in expenses if not more than UK. You can look to go to Adelaide or Brisbane which are more low key than Sydney or Melbourne. If your salary is more than 40k annually than you can live here easily.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

It was cheap about 20 years ago but not anymore.

YOur looking at 2-3 times more costly than London. IF your not a skilled tradesmen or degree educated professional life here is very hard. Cities like Adelaide are cheaper but still expensive. Perth, Brisbane, Melbourne, Sydney are al expensive unlike Europe.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

jeremyh said:


> Hello
> 
> If you want to move to places like Sydney And Melbourne then i don't think it is a good idea. Because they are on the par in expenses if not more than UK. You can look to go to Adelaide or Brisbane which are more low key than Sydney or Melbourne. If your salary is more than 40k annually than you can live here easily.


May I ask if you mean 40 K net or gross?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

40k is below poverty


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Weebie said:


> 40k is below poverty


Really? I'd really appreciate some feedback from you guys about this issue. My partner and I have just applied for a visa, and we're having trouble figuring out how much we'd need for a simple lifestyle in Melbourne. (specify whether you're speaking about gross or net pls)


----------



## AUSmate (May 2, 2011)

Honeychild said:


> Hiya i am thinking about moving to Australia but wondered if it was cheaper to live there then in the UK or more expensive?
> helpful advice welcomed
> Thanks
> 
> If there is someone on here that has made the move recently that could give cost break downs in relation to salary, shopping, utilities etc....


Hello,
I have lots of friends who have re-located almost permanently from the UK..love the sunshine. they tell me it is cheaper in Australia than UK.
housing is priced more or less the same inall major cities. 
any specific question, pl ask


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Actually Weebie also thinks that 150K is below poverty for a couple with two kids. You might want to take a look at this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/2678-cost-living-figures.html to get some ideas...


----------



## AUSmate (May 2, 2011)

*Living costs australia*



tigris330 said:


> Really? I'd really appreciate some feedback from you guys about this issue. My partner and I have just applied for a visa, and we're having trouble figuring out how much we'd need for a simple lifestyle in Melbourne. (specify whether you're speaking about gross or net pls)


SOME APPROX IDEAS
Rent - $400/week for a 3Bed townhouse 14Kms from CBD or 2 BED apt 5Km from CBD
Car - say Corolla - new one around $25,000. But there is avery good used car market, around $15K
Petrol is $1.5 a litre
Rego + Insurance _ $2000 per year

Groceries etc $400 per week for 2adult + kid
entertainment, eating out, is expesnive in Australia
Friday night can cost $250 with few drinks


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Actually Weebie also thinks that 150K is below poverty for a couple with two kids. You might want to take a look at this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/2678-cost-living-figures.html to get some ideas...


I have, but as with many other things, it's always best to hear it from people who are actually there. In our case, we're a couple, no kids. Looking to live close to/around Melbourne in a one bed flat. Eat out occasionally. Don't like clubs and pubs. Mostly use public transport. Eventually buy a second hand car. Love travelling.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You don't want to live in a bad area remember this country is much more dangerous than Europe. Also their are respect factors if you live in poorer areas you'll get treated like ****.

It says your in Switzerland? The costs would be exactly the same.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

tigris330 said:


> I have, but as with many other things, it's always best to hear it from people who are actually there. In our case, we're a couple, no kids. Looking to live close to/around Melbourne in a one bed flat. Eat out occasionally. Don't like clubs and pubs. Mostly use public transport. Eventually buy a second hand car. Love travelling.


This is why you need to find out the prices and make some calculations. I haven't seen the cost of living thread myself so I don't know if it contains any prices but you could do a search on google saying for example 'buy gourmet chocolate in Sydney' and do some window shopping. Do this for your monthly essentials and then post on this forum for everyone else. This will give you the best idea. Otherwise Weebie will say you are living below the poverty line even when you are making 200K+...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Weebie said:


> You don't want to live in a bad area remember this country is much more dangerous than Europe. Also their are respect factors if you live in poorer areas you'll get treated like ****.
> 
> It says your in Switzerland? The costs would be exactly the same.


This just makes the claims of 'racism in Australia' theorists that much more stronger...


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Weebie said:


> You don't want to live in a bad area remember this country is much more dangerous than Europe. Also their are respect factors if you live in poorer areas you'll get treated like ****.
> 
> It says your in Switzerland? The costs would be exactly the same.


yes I'm in Switzerland. Well, if the cost of living is the same as in Switzerland than we have a problem, as it seems that our jobs would give us a lower salary in Melbourne (or the same amount), plus there is a higher tax rate. Thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

tigris330 said:


> yes I'm in Switzerland. Well, if the cost of living is the same as in Switzerland than we have a problem, as it seems that our jobs would give us a lower salary in Melbourne (or the same amount), plus there is a higher tax rate. Thanks for the help


I still say you should do some calculations...


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> I still say you should do some calculations...


Will definitely do. Actually, I've already taken a look at some figures, but it's difficult to get info about what sort of salary we'd get for our respective jobs. Is there any website which provides this info for the Melbourne area?

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

tigris330 said:


> Will definitely do. Actually, I've already taken a look at some figures, but it's difficult to get info about what sort of salary we'd get for our respective jobs. Is there any website which provides this info for the Melbourne area?
> 
> Thanks again.


You can get the prices by searching on the net. For salary rates you can try seek.com.au and jobserve.com.au. Fortunately, programming jobs frequently contain the dime on offer. Can't say about your particular field...


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> You can get the prices by searching on the net. For salary rates you can try seek.com.au and jobserve.com.au. Fortunately, programming jobs frequently contain the dime on offer. Can't say about your particular field...


thanks for the tip. Most job offers did not include salary details last time I checked (but they were on different websites)

My partner is a general electrician with 10 years experience.
I am an ESL teacher and though I know competition is intense, I'd like to at least try to continue with this job.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Best of luck!!!!


hello bro do u think earning around 65k basic salary and lafha is good deal for a family of 3 in melbourne richmond.can we make some savings.looking to get a apt for around 350.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

sheryl said:


> hello bro do u think earning around 65k basic salary and lafha is good deal for a family of 3 in melbourne richmond.can we make some savings.looking to get a apt for around 350.


Hiya!!! Honestly speaking, I am currently sitting in Karachi, Pakistan and waiting to get a case officer allocated for my 175 visa application and wondering if they will perform 12 months of background checks on me - and IF at the end of that period I will even get the visa or not...    

You are free to follow my advice about searching on the internet though...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I kindly butt in? How about San Fransisco or New York City? Is it cheaper than?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Can I kindly butt in? How about San Fransisco or New York City?


Well I think this -> America Expat Forum for Expats Living in America - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad is the place to discuss that. And anyways, YOU tell us about San Fransisco and New York stormgal. You are the one sitting in North Eastern America.

By the way, didn't see any post from you yesterday. Missed ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Can I kindly butt in? How about San Fransisco or New York City? Is it cheaper than?


What could be more expensive than New York City???


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> What could be more expensive than New York City???


Trying to buy the whole New York state????


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> What could be more expensive than New York City???


from the post ive seen seemd like way melbourne is more expensive than ny/usa
specially the rent and groceries


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

sheryl said:


> from the post ive seen seemd like way melbourne is more expensive than ny/usa
> specially the rent and groceries


Sent you a PM about some cost of living figures.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Trying to buy the whole New York state????


Yeah I know only 1 person who will try that


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> Sent you a PM about some cost of living figures.


GOSH!!! They keep cost of living figures in the CIA head office also???


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Well I think this -> America Expat Forum for Expats Living in America - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad is the place to discuss that. And anyways, YOU tell us about San Fransisco and New York stormgal. You are the one sitting in North Eastern America.
> 
> By the way, didn't see any post from you yesterday. Missed ya!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the miss :wave: was very busy yesterday.

But I meant in comparison - cause the original question was if it's more expensive than the UK (and I know how expensive the UK is!) But to answer your question - yeah, it's expensive here! I spend way too much money on housing alone, but the food is great and not all that expensive.... yet. hwell:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Thanks for the miss :wave: was very busy yesterday.
> 
> But I meant in comparison - cause the original question was if it's more expensive than the UK (and I know how expensive the UK is!) But to answer your question - yeah, it's expensive here! I spend way too much money on housing alone, but the food is great and not all that expensive.... yet. hwell:


I have got LOADS of friends living in the northeastern area with families. They are having a party on 5K monthly which is PRE-TAX. You're not living in a mansion are you???


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> Sent you a PM about some cost of living figures.


thanks mate do u want me to post it here i would definetly cut down on the entertainment bit. savers v r.


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> I have got LOADS of friends living in the northeastern area with families. They are having a party on 5K monthly which is PRE-TAX. You're not living in a mansion are you???


thanks dude ur a darling u definelty put someof my concerns at ease


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

sheryl said:


> thanks dude ur a darling u definelty put someof my concerns at ease


WAIT!!!!!!!! I was talking about the United States of America!!!!!!


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> WAIT!!!!!!!! I was talking about the United States of America!!!!!!


oh all the pains back again. sorry dont u have friendsin melbourne of any help:juggle:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

sheryl said:


> oh all the pains back again. sorry dont u have friendsin melbourne of any help:juggle:


Well, a friend of mine is living in Sydney with a wife and two kids, kids NOT of school going age and wife not working. He is living with an uncle and I don't know if he is paying for accomodation (he MUST be, his uncle would have to be a MILLIONAIRE to host all of them for nothing  ) and he is making 105 K pre tax and feels he is doing great. Of course he doesn't go out partying or anything, but I can see you are an Indian so I am sure the lifestyle will be similar. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

The reason I did not post on forum is people have very different opinion about cost/standard of living. For some even 200K is an average salary. I did not want to start a big argument here.

Here is what I researched and found:

For a couple living in 1 bedroom flat/Apt/Unit

1. Rent: 350$ per week in decent areas like Richmond, Windsor, Prahran, Oakleigh, Malvern, Frankston (This can start a big debate on desirable areas in Melbourne)
2. Grocery: 200/week (depends on your eating habit)
3. Utility Bill (Phone, electricity, Gas): 200/month (Can vary with your phone plan)
4. Health Insurance: 200/month (Depends what coverage u take, I gave the figure for Medibank standard Visitors insurance)
2. Eating out twice a week in good restaurant with few drinks: 150$/Week (Again Depends where you go to eat)
3. Car: decent second hand car for 10K (again depends if you like BMW or Holden sedan, 1.5L or 4.0L)
4. Petrol: 1.5 - 2$/L (Can vary).
4.. Registration/Insurance: 1500 per year (Depends on what kind of insurance you take)
5. Transport: 150$ per month (can vary depending on distance)
6. Entertainment (Theater, clubs, pubs, amusment parks etc): 500 Per month (depends how big of a party animal you are)

Now you can definitely reduce your some of the cost by shopping wisely and managing entertainment cost . In my opinion above budget would be okay for a couple.


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Well, a friend of mine is living in Sydney with a wife and two kids, kids NOT of school going age and wife not working. He is living with an uncle and I don't know if he is paying for accomodation (he MUST be, his uncle would have to be a MILLIONAIRE to host all of them for nothing  ) and he is making 105 K pre tax and feels he is doing great. Of course he doesn't go out partying or anything, but I can see you are an Indian so I am sure the lifestyle will be similar. Hope this helps!!!!


yes bro ur right yeah lifestyle is very similar. dont know man im saving half of our rearning in ireland. yes the salary is higher in australia than in ireland but it seems the cost of living is way toooooo high.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> I have got LOADS of friends living in the northeastern area with families. They are having a party on 5K monthly which is PRE-TAX. You're not living in a mansion are you???


yeah, 5K a month is good to live on, assuming you've already made a major payment on your mortgage and vehicle/ live with family that actually work / and don't live in a non urban or suburban area. Most of my family have many acres of farmland and they don't even make that much money. You get the water from the well, fish in the river, plant your own seeds and your'e good to go. I on the other hand, live in a big city, so I'm poor half the year. Cities and suburbia are good to start your career, but for nothing else in my opinion. I don't like cities.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> yeah, 5K a month is good to live on, assuming you've already made a major payment on your mortgage and vehicle/ live with family that actually work / and don't live in a non urban or suburban area. Most of my family have many acres of farmland and they don't even make that much money. You get the water from the well, fish in the river, plant your own seeds and your'e good to go. I on the other hand, live in a big city, so I'm poor half the year. Cities and suburbia are good to start your career, but for nothing else in my opinion. I don't like cities.


Hmmm do we have a cowgirl at the other end of the line here???????????????


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Hmmm do we have a cowgirl at the other end of the line here???????????????


too funny, but no that sure doesn't describe me :tongue1:

Have you noticed we always seem to take threads off the subject hahahaha


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> too funny, but no that sure doesn't describe me :tongue1:
> 
> Have you noticed we always seem to take threads off the subject hahahaha


Have YOU noticed that WE tend to take threads off subject?????


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hijacking a thread is a science. 

I love this site:
Cost of Living

You can compare two arbitrary cities.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

the only eye-popping prices are the $100+ for a pair of jeans and the almost $ 20 for a pack of cigarettes!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> the only eye-popping prices are the $100+ for a pair of jeans and the almost $ 20 for a pack of cigarettes!


You HAVE to wear designer jeans don't you??? And ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you smoke  uke:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> You HAVE to wear designer jeans don't you??? And ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you smoke  uke:


stop putting two and two together to get 5! :fish: I never said I smoked, (I don't) just that paying 20 bucks for a pack of cigarettes is ridiculously high!


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> Hijacking a thread is a science.
> 
> I love this site:
> Cost of Living
> ...


thanx dude goodsite:clap2:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> stop putting two and two together to get 5! :fish: I never said I smoked, (I don't) just that paying 20 bucks for a pack of cigarettes is ridiculously high!


I am seeing 1 + 1 = ricks1088 + Weebie...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

sheryl said:


> thanx dude goodsite:clap2:


SHE is a dudette...


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> I am seeing 1 + 1 = ricks1088 + Weebie...


What have I done so wrong tht u putting me with Weebie????? Oh plssssssssssss


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> I am seeing 1 + 1 = ricks1088 + Weebie...


hahahaha, sorry ricks, but I just had to laugh! :clap2:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> What have I done so wrong tht u putting me with Weebie????? Oh plssssssssssss


Stormgal schemed to make me say so. She kept dropping hints about Weebie, Australia, America. At this rate she will lead me to state the truth which birthers already know...


----------



## AUSmate (May 2, 2011)

*Living in Australia*



sheryl said:


> hello bro do u think earning around 65k basic salary and lafha is good deal for a family of 3 in melbourne richmond.can we make some savings.looking to get a apt for around 350.


NO, not enough for melbourne or any other major city except maybe Adelaide
if however you are going to be on PR Visa, you might be eligble for assitance from Centrelink


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Dear Friend,

The cost of living is depend upon your lifestyle regardless of your living country. If your makes the life simple than you can safe everywhere but if u want or try unnecessary luxury in your life that problems are at your doorstep. 

So to be realistic, you calculate by yourself that what's u can get in you life? I should say that if u like to make life simple than you face no problems anywhere in the world.

FAISAL MUBARAK


----------



## sheryl (May 8, 2011)

fmubarak said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> The cost of living is depend upon your lifestyle regardless of your living country. If your makes the life simple than you can safe everywhere but if u want or try unnecessary luxury in your life that problems are at your doorstep.
> 
> ...



thank you brother


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I completely disagree. Australia is a bit different in that most if not all your money goes towards basic essentials. Many people who come to Australia were better of in theri previous country.

Come to Australia because you want to come here. Don't come here because you think it will be better value for money or cheaper because it won't


----------

